# Current Investment Exposure



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 November 2006)

The crux of this thread is

*How much of your Portfolio have you sold and moved to Cash or defensive assets?*


----------



## MichaelD (11 November 2006)

To date I have seen no evidence other than opinion that being anything other than 100% invested at all times is the most profitable strategy in the long run.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 November 2006)

MichaelD said:
			
		

> To date I have seen no evidence other than opinion that being anything other than 100% invested at all times is the most profitable strategy in the long run.



Putting it into cash is still an investment though isn't it?

I mean, if you think you can get more out of a high interest bank account in the next month than you could out of the stock market, then that is a good call isn't it?


----------



## stevo (11 November 2006)

The survey is a little unbalanced - if you have 100% at one end you probably need to put 0% at the other end. If I answer 10% that suggests that I may have moved some money to cash, which is certainly not true.

There are times in the market where I find it best to stop buying and just hold open positions. Using back tests I haven't found any substantial benefits in liquidating positions just because the market index is weak.

Stevo


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2006)

Hell you can spot the systems traders.

Im Zero.

Two red days and the sky is falling!


----------



## MichaelD (11 November 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Putting it into cash is still an investment though isn't it?
> 
> I mean, if you think you can get more out of a high interest bank account in the next month than you could out of the stock market, then that is a good call isn't it?



No, because you cannot make this call with anything other than a random chance of being correct. You cannot predict what the stock market will do tomorrow, much less over the next month.


----------



## Julia (11 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> The crux of this thread is
> 
> *How much of your Portfolio have you sold and moved to Cash or defensive assets?*



Can you expand on what you have in mind when you say "defensive assets"?
I've noticed this means very different things to different people.



Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 November 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Can you expand on what you have in mind when you say "defensive assets"?
> I've noticed this means very different things to different people. Julia



I thought it meant you stand with yuor back to the wall   anon


----------



## son of baglimit (11 November 2006)

i guarantee you i will be voting 'very' different 12 months from now.

but to enjoy the fruits in the meantime.


----------



## nizar (12 November 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Can you expand on what you have in mind when you say "defensive assets"?
> I've noticed this means very different things to different people.
> 
> 
> ...




less risky assets (relatively low annual returns) as opposed to aggressive type assets (relatively high annual returns over the long term but with more volatility, such as shares)


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 November 2006)

Nearly liquid, with only a few long fundamental holds and a couple of break trades.. Waiting to see what pans out with the market, can't complain though


----------



## bowser (12 November 2006)

Look at the number of posts on speculative companies.


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2006)

I've sold down my Margin Loan so that I'm at a very low LVR. 10% I think. I'm normally sitting around 50%. 70% of my money's in managed funds, normally 50%.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 November 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Can you expand on what you have in mind when you say "defensive assets"?
> I've noticed this means very different things to different people.
> 
> 
> ...





I should have said *defensive stocks*,

For example banks, utilities etc as opposed to Resource Stocks like PEM or KZL, AWE, AED, PDN


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 November 2006)

Bowser, Ive owned MRE,KZL,ZFX,SMY,PDN,DOW,BSG,CSM and MCR for the last few months, I've sold out and I've posted on all of them. They have all run!
Specs I've posted on are AIM,EXT,ARH and SDL. They have all run!

Fundamentals I'm holding are BHP AND RIO, Specks are AIM,ADI, and IRN
Losers I'm holding are BDG and ROC, although they've been winners also for me and I like them fundamentally.
Ive had some breakouts over the months also.

I have takin my gains on my winners and holding the ones I feel are lagging, can't complain and each to their own. All the best buddy!.


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 November 2006)

I'm jumping back into ZFX, KZL, CBH, JML & AGS on Monday having been stopped out end of last week due to inexperience.   
That is if Westpac ever get there online broking working again     
There's got to be a better way!


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 November 2006)

Place Order Help 



The page you have requested is currently unavailable. We apologise for any inconvenience. Please try again soon. 

24 hours later!


----------



## Julia (12 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I should have said *defensive stocks*,
> 
> For example banks, utilities etc as opposed to Resource Stocks like PEM or KZL, AWE, AED, PDN



OK, thanks.

In that case, I'm about one third in each of defensive stocks, cash, and resource stocks.

I do have excess cash at present because I've sold a few in the last week or so and at present nothing is attracting me enough to buy it.

Julia


----------



## champ2003 (12 November 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> i guarantee you i will be voting 'very' different 12 months from now.
> 
> but to enjoy the fruits in the meantime.




Meaning??? What exactly??


----------



## Out Too Soon (13 November 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> I'm jumping back into ZFX, KZL, CBH, JML & AGS on Monday having been stopped out end of last week due to inexperience.
> That is if Westpac ever get there online broking working again
> There's got to be a better way!




Maybe there's an advantage in having a slow unreliable o/l broker. I reconsidered fortunately it seems & invested in SPL, IBA & Futuris instead. Not really defensive stocks but not resources either. 2 medical, 1 Primary Prod.
Just sold PLA to hold onto gains. Portfolio is suddenly very medical with a large stake in PXS already.
Who else is looking at biotechs etc?


----------



## marklar (13 November 2006)

Am currently at 35% stock, 40% cash, 25% managed funds.

I've only just gotten into trading in the past few months so I'm still positioning myself.  I'm also looking at taking some time off work early next year.

m.


----------



## Gundini (13 November 2006)

Currently 10% Stock 90% Cash... "There's a Bear in there"


----------

